# Ideas for horse club activities! (I need some)



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Recently, we started running a horse club at my school. My counselor and I came up with the idea and we rounded up the others that ride and Voila! At first I thought it would suck but it’s turned out to be a ton of fun.

My problem is, I want the fun to last, but there’s not much we can do. There are 7 of us including the ‘advisor’ (Our school counselor who used to ride but no longer has a horse). Only three of us have horses available to us as a constant (either owning, leasing etc.). I’m the only “real” English rider, there’s another girl who’s dabbled in it and another who tried it once and decided she didn’t like it. Our advisor hasn’t ridden in years and two girls have only ridden with friends that own horses (Very light)

So~ We’re trying to think of activities we can do, and types of fundraisers we can hold for the group (We’re thinking of selling icecream sundaes with names of disciplines lol) There’s not much, we thought of taking one of those touristy trail rides, but that’s kinda boring.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the sundae idea!


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

The touristy rides are a pretty good idea, even if it does sound boring.

If you live in a very scenic area with like, wooded areas and streams or pretty ponds or lakes or something, people would definitely pay to see those sights on horseback. Everything looks better when you're on a horse. :]


----------

